# Need some feedback from men



## hockey_mom (Oct 23, 2008)

I have met and fallen in love with a man whom I have been seeing for a month.I met him about 4.5 yrs ago and was attracted to him then.He is respectful and a very good father.
When do I tell him how I feel without pushing him away and do you have any advice re dating and getting to know him better as a person,I find myself very shy around him,I want to have a serious conversation but I get scared.
How often should we be seeing and talking to each other?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

hockey_mom said:


> I have met and fallen in love with a man whom I have been seeing for a month.I met him about 4.5 yrs ago and was attracted to him then.He is respectful and a very good father.
> When do I tell him how I feel without pushing him away and do you have any advice re dating and getting to know him better as a person,I find myself very shy around him,I want to have a serious conversation but I get scared.
> How often should we be seeing and talking to each other?


you get scared having a serious conversation??? aren't you the same hockey mom who was afraid you might've had sex too soon with your boyfriend??? i'm not trying to be sarcastic, but what happened to your fears that evening?

a guy you gave sex to you shouldn't be afraid to talk to. did you have any conversation before sex? anything come up about (not too romantic, i know, but this is 2008) STD's...or anything? seems that would be serious conversation.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Tell him straight up. If he walks, then you're better knowing sooner rather than later. If he stays...then pursue what YOU want in a relationship. Let him know what you expect, what you want. If he walks...again "sooner rather than later".


----------

